# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  Встреча молодых на свадьбе (+ юбилейные свадьбы)

## Уралочка

*Встреча молодых на свадьбе.* *(+юбилейные свадьбы)*

Вариантов встречи молодоженов существует великое множество. 
А я хочу предложить еще один способ встретить молодых ЗРЕЛИЩНО и драйвово!!! 

Интригующее начало, легкий стёб, неожиданный массовый танец  гостей - и это еще не все элементы встречи, 
которыми вы сможете  уже в самом начале праздника  удивить, потом поразить и в итоге - покорить  всех гостей.

В текстовом файле два варианта встречи: 
1. Для любого свадебного юбилея (если у супругов уже есть дети) 
2. Для любого варианта свадьбы (классика или тематика)

*В комплекте: текст, музыка, ВИДЕО.*

*Стоимость 1000р.* 

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290* 

Опробовано на маёвке!!!!

[IMG]http://*********su/5677786.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Уралочка

Вот ТАК мы встречали молодых.

[IMG]http://*********su/5656282.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/5655258.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/5658330.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Уралочка

ВИДЕО СО ВСТРЕЧИ МОЛОДЫХ - ТАНЕЦ ГОСТЕЙ (на подготовку ушло около 5ти минут)

----------

